# 1958 columbia speedliner



## MrNemo (Nov 14, 2010)

Great site I mosty lurk but have a quick questions or opinions. A friend of a friend has a complete 1958 columbia speedliner for sale in decent condition or so I am told. I believe it is a middleweight. He's asking $70. I just got back into bikes and I don't know alot about columbia. Just wondering if that sounds like a fair deal. I'm just looking for a nice cruising bike for in town. Thanks ahead of time. 
Ben


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds like a decent deal. Usually, the chrome on 50s Columbias doesn't survive well.


----------



## MrNemo (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I went and looked and the chrome was completely rusted through. Passed on this one.


----------

